# Skeeter Pee and Sweet Tea



## cohenhouse77 (Apr 10, 2013)

Lacking real lemonade, I blended some of my Skeeter Pee in with my iced tea over dinner. I want to call it a 'Hard Arnold Palmer', but Wifey won't let me.


----------



## jrvernon (Apr 11, 2013)

cohenhouse77 said:


> Lacking real lemonade, I blended some of my Skeeter Pee in with my iced tea over dinner. I want to call it a 'Hard Arnold Palmer', but Wifey won't let me.



How about "Arnold Palmer's Pee"? Does that sound better?


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Apr 11, 2013)

OMG! Why didn't I think of that!? I almost spit my coffee out.


----------

